# The Management of merchant Ship Stability, Trim & Strength



## Bassoom (21 فبراير 2008)

*The Management of merchant Ship Stability, Trim & Strength*
إدارة إتزان و متانة السفن التجارية​ 



 

من أروع الكتب اللى قريتها فى حياتى...
كل شئ موضوح و مبسط عن طريق رسومات فى منتهى الروعة​ 
ستجد فى هذا الكتاب 
ship Stability
Ship Strength
IMO Intact Stability Criteria for Passenger Ships
IMO Damage Stability Criteria for Passenger Ships
IMO Intact Stability Criteria for Cargo Ships
IMO Damage Stability Criteria for Cargo Ships
Load Line 1969 Convention

أفضل شرح ممكن تجد فى أى كتاب لمعاهدة Load Line :84:

إستمتعوا....و إدعولى :20:


الرابط ب المرفقات


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور باسم كتير وجارى التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2008)

كتاااااااااااااب ممتاز جدا
شكرا كثيرا
حجم الكتاب 90 ميجا


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 فبراير 2008)

thanks for you book, we hope the more


----------



## jamalalani (16 أبريل 2008)

Eng-Maher قال:


> كتاااااااااااااب ممتاز جدا
> شكرا كثيرا
> حجم الكتاب 90 ميجا


 


salam alikom
how do we get a copy of this book ??

regards
jamal


----------



## jamalalani (16 أبريل 2008)

how do i get a copy of this useful book please ?
regards
jamal alani


----------



## ذبابه الخيل (18 أبريل 2008)

This is a very good book .
It's very useful to me.
But in my place I cannot open the "site 4share"
Any friend is so kind to Email it to me
My email :chiefzhj"at"hotmail.com
Or upload it on other place?
Thanks in advace.


----------



## gobs (21 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much
always great works come from great people
we hope more


----------



## Bassoom (11 مايو 2008)

jamalalani قال:


> salam alikom
> how do we get a copy of this book ??
> 
> regards
> jamal


إفتح المرفقات

ضع الرابط فى متصفح الإنترنت

إنتظر قليلا
ستظهر لك كلمة Download
بس كدة


----------



## Naval Architect (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

ممكن مساعدة يا شباب.......... اللينك مش شغال.....

احتاج هذا الكتاب 

شكرا


----------



## Naval Architect (22 يناير 2010)

*مساعدة يا شباب*

ممكن مساعدة يا شباب.......... اللينك مش شغال.....

احتاج هذا الكتاب 

شكرا


----------



## speed99a (29 يناير 2010)

*thank you very much*


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك اللة فيك


----------

